

Ask HN: Page Load Time Feature  - rumpelstiltskin

Mashable has a nifty feature where all the images don't load when you log on. Instead, they load up one by one when you scroll down, significantly speeding up the page load time. How do they do this?
======
byoung2
You can do this with jQuery, e.g.:
[http://www.appelsiini.net/projects/lazyload/enabled_fadein.h...](http://www.appelsiini.net/projects/lazyload/enabled_fadein.html)

Download here: <http://www.appelsiini.net/projects/lazyload>

~~~
Concours
Thanks, I'll give it a try, hoping to make my site faster.

------
somagrand
Their site is also painfully slow to begin with. Thank god they are doing
something like this.

